# Emergency heat lamp blown in beardie tank



## alisondragon (Aug 24, 2008)

The heat lamp has just blown in our beardies tank thought I had a spare here but I havn't what can I do until I can get to a shop in the morning. My daughter is in bits because shes so worried that Rex is going to get cold.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

alisondragon said:


> The heat lamp has just blown in our beardies tank thought I had a spare here but I havn't what can I do until I can get to a shop in the morning. My daughter is in bits because shes so worried that Rex is going to get cold.


how cold does your house get at night?

she should be fine my beadie's heat lamp always goes off at night but my houe is quiet warm.


----------



## alisondragon (Aug 24, 2008)

have put a normal bulb in for now and will leave the heating on overnight so i am hoping he will be ok


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

There is no need to up the heating. Beardies need a drop in temps at night. I doubt your house will drop below 60F tonight. When you replace the bulb an ordinary household reflector spot bulb is fine (B&Q, Tesco etc.). No need to pay extra for a "reptile" one.


----------



## alisondragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for that jools can go to sleep easy tonight now knowing that x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Sleep tight. Reassure your daughter in the morning. Beardie will be fine  

Unless your heat bulb is a ceramic one on a day/night stat (which reduces the heat at night) then it should be off at night anyway. In the morning don't bother trying to feed the beardie until you have a new heat bulb. It will not hurt to go a few hours without food - S/he may sulk a bit but that will soon be forgotten. Wait until the new bulb is in and the viv is up to normal temperatures first.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

All good advice. In dry climates the temperature can drop quite drastically at night, so your beardie will be fine.


----------

